# Dangerous Wooly Animals?!



## topov001 (Jan 25, 2011)

I know this is really random, but figured this is the best place to ask, and risk making a fool of myself...

A good friend of mine created crochet animals, and has recently got an order for some crochet DWA animals.... she would like to create A 'joke' DWAL for them, like a certificate of authenticity... but instead of wild, wooly 

She wants it to look as real as possible, so all dwal keepers can be in on the joke... but has no idea where to start.... and tbh i dont either. 

Im presuming its a rather boring looking document that states you can keep dwa species ect... can anyone elaborate


----------



## ArmyBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

topov001 said:


> I know this is really random, but figured this is the best place to ask, and risk making a fool of myself...
> 
> A good friend of mine created crochet animals, and has recently got an order for some crochet DWA animals.... she would like to create A 'joke' DWAL for them, like a certificate of authenticity... but instead of wild, wooly
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or does this sound a little worrying? I don' think DWAL holders will tell you what they look like, as anyone could then try to forge one. Just like people who use fake passports and fake I.D.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

ArmyBoy said:


> Is it just me, or does this sound a little worrying? I don' think DWAL holders will tell you what they look like, as anyone could then try to forge one. Just like people who use fake passports and fake I.D.


I was thinking exactly the same thing as i was reading it lol. Seems a bit odd (dodgy).


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

try going to the people that issue them?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

topov001 said:


> I know this is really random, but figured this is the best place to ask, and risk making a fool of myself...
> 
> A good friend of mine created crochet animals, and has recently got an order for some crochet DWA animals.... she would like to create A 'joke' DWAL for them, like a certificate of authenticity... but instead of wild, wooly
> 
> ...


 
check out your local authority website


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am trying to decode this- do you mean they want to make a fake, knitted DWA certificate? Make it out of wool and say 'dangerous WOOLY animals'? I think that's what you mean....


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*what?*

Times like this I wish rfuk would let you delete posts!! What the f:censor:?


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

To be fair we have probably jumped the gun a bit. But surely you can just create any old made up certificate.

For example:

DWA License
Latin name:
Common name:
Venom: (neurotoxic etc)
Date of issue:

Doesn't have to be true to the book does it, as it's just on a toy - its not like the receiver is going to be aware of what a real certificate looks like.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah that would work out best^^


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

every councils look dif so just tell her to make up her own.


----------



## topov001 (Jan 25, 2011)

:/ nothing dodgy intended... honestly... I'm too boring (and so are they to be making fake dwal ect....) just wanted to know if they were pretty bog standard council certificate letters ect. 

I definitely didn't expect to find (or be shown) an image. Basically we wondered if anything should be on it that we wouldn't directly think of. 

Yes the 'fakes' will be knitted (effectively knitted rectangles with info printed on) so not a chance in hell they will pass as the real thing (unless that's some really big secret, no one ever mentions)


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

ok random one then if i moved say from cornwall where i had dwa would i then need a new licence in say somerset or do i just need a vet visit and use my old licence


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> ok random one then if i moved say from cornwall where i had dwa would i then need a new licence in say somerset or do i just need a vet visit and use my old licence


You would have to go through the whole application process again. Licenses are not transferable or valid between local authorities.


----------

